

12 year old Firefox bug - craigc
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78414

======
mmastrac
I've been waiting for this one to be fixed for a very, very long time:

<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4522>

